# Airpods son trop bas sur ordinateur



## hellarious (6 Septembre 2018)

Bon je m'explique, j'utilise la majorité du temps mes Airpods sur mon iPhone, mais depuis quelques mois j'ai découvert qu'il étais possible de les utiliser sur un ordinateur donc au début tout va bien, le son étais fort et bon dans la barre à 27. Mais depuis peu de temps, même si je met mon son à 45/50 ( ce qui est trèèès fort ), je n'entend pas bien. J'ai essayer la méthode de dé-synchro et re-synchro mais rien à faire.. j'ai installer pleins de drivers sur mon Windows mais rien à faire... si quelqu’un à une solution, merci !


----------



## hellarious (17 Janvier 2019)

Ouais, toujours le même problème 2 AirPods plus tard. Des gens pour aider ou bien ce forum ne sert à rien? Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2020)

Même chose pour moi, mes AirPods 2, que ça soit sur mon MBP (15' mid 2015) ou sur mon MBA (13' early 2015), les deux sous Mojave, le son est ridiculement bas, alors que sur l'iPhone (Xs) ou l'iPad (Air2), il est normal. Une idée quelqu'un ?


----------

